# pool enclosure



## aaron61

We made this old pool enclosure look like new again


----------



## RCP

Awesome, he sure seemed happy to be off that ladder across the pool!


----------



## aaron61

Ladder!!!


----------



## RCP

Oops, my mistake, I looked closer, sorry!


----------



## Workaholic

Looks good aaron. :thumbsup:
Yeah the guy was cautious over the water as he should of been.


----------



## Wolfgang

Man, I remember doing more than a few of those down there. A real pita, but made real good money doing them, even more for reinstalling the screening.


----------



## Bender

I dig your spray guys technique. Definitely not his first time


----------



## aaron61

Definetly not Tim & John's first rodeo. I went out & cleaned the day before in about an hour.Then Saturday we cut out all the lower screens,covered everything,sprayed 2 coats DTM,cleaned up,did a couple of extras & done by 12:30.


----------

